# Old BP Tanker GP1 from 1975 - 1983



## Willy The Wad (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi, Looking for ex crew members of BP tankers I sailed on Fri. 1975 - 1983.... I was serving when the Team Concept came about as well as the Irano British Venture.
I was GP Trainee on British Trent then went on to serve on Tenacity, Kennet, Shoosh, Minab and others... 
Suppose a lot of the older guys have since passed away as I am 60 now... But are any of my age group still floating around.
Some of the CPOs I served under were Mick McLeish, Jan Richards, Henry Creaser.
I lost all my memories of those great times in a burglary many years ago, discharge book and photos, ..... So sad !!
Let's hope I can rekindle some memories ??


----------



## michael hooper (Nov 11, 2014)

hi i was a gp1 on british loyalty in 1974.british purpose in 1975and the british dart 1975.on the british purpose it was 6 knots all the way from the isle of grain to the persian gulf via the cape of good hope.seemed never ending.


----------



## condor5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Willy The Wad said:


> Hi, Looking for ex crew members of BP tankers I sailed on Fri. 1975 - 1983.... I was serving when the Team Concept came about as well as the Irano British Venture.
> I was GP Trainee on British Trent then went on to serve on Tenacity, Kennet, Shoosh, Minab and others...
> Suppose a lot of the older guys have since passed away as I am 60 now... But are any of my age group still floating around.
> Some of the CPOs I served under were Mick McLeish, Jan Richards, Henry Creaser.
> ...


Were you on the Reliance 83?


----------

